# VB 6.0 - ComboBox



## Rudolph (13. Januar 2004)

Hallo liebe Freunde,
entweder stehe ich auf dem Schlauch oder ich habe einen Mangel in der
ComboBox bei VB 6.0 gefunden.
Folgende Situation:
Auf eine Form habe ich eine ComboBox und 2 Textfelder gelegt.
Die ComboBox wird beim laden der Form mit Daten gefüllt, angezeigt wird
nach dem laden der Form nur die ersten 10 Stellen des Datenwertes.
Die ComboBox ist in diesem Stadium zu CmbBox1.Width = 1500 gesetzt.
Wenn ich nun das DropDown Ereignis auslöse, dann öffnet sich die
ComboBox,  ich setze ausserdem den Wert CmbBox1.Width = 5000 da ich
nach öffnen der DropDown Liste die gesamten Datenwerte anzeigen muss.
Jetzt kann ich alle Daten sehen und einen anderen Datenwert auswählen. 
Ich weise dann im Click Ereigis den neuen  Datenwert  einem
Wertefeld zu und die ComboBox schließt sich wobei ich dann im ClickEreignis den Wert CmbBox1.Width = 1500 wieder auf den Ausgangswert setze und
nur die ersten 10 Stellen des gewählten Datenwertes anzeige.
Soweit ist alles ok.
Wenn ich nun aber bei geöffneter ComboBox keine Auswahl treffe und mit der
Maus auf eines der Textfelder Clicke  dann passiert folgendes:
>> Die ComboBox bzw. das DropDown Feld verschwindet aber meine
     ComboBox behält den Wert  CmbBox1.Width = 5000, ich finde
     kein Ereignis zu ändern diese Wertes.
Wenn ich jedoch einen DoppelClick mache, dann wird in der ComboBox
das LostFocus Ereignis ausgelöst und ich kann den Wert  
CmbBox1.Width = 1500 setzen.
Gleiches funktioniert mit der Tab-Taste.
Meine Frage an die Experten:
Warum wird bei einem einfachen Click auf ein anderes Feld bei geöffneter
DropDown Liste der ComboBox das LostFocus Ereignis nicht ausgelöst ?
Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe und Grüße aus Kärnten
Rudolph


----------



## VB_Freak_goes_C (20. Januar 2004)

hi,
ich kann dir da leider auhc nicht weiterhelfen, aber ich kann dir diesen Link geben

VB Seite auf deutsch 

Hier gibt es ein Forum, das hauptforum auf dieser Seite, nur zu VB.

Dort treiben sich auch viele VB Gurus rum, die dir da sicher helfen können.

Gruß
Dominic


----------



## Rudolph (21. Januar 2004)

*Combo - Box*

Hallo Dominic,

vielen Dank für Deine Hilfe.

Gruß
Rudolph


----------

